# Brazilian Troops



## Smokey_Joe (Sep 5, 2007)

*President Bush was briefed on the war this morning  from his Defence Secretary, Donald Rumsfeld.


He solemnly was told that 3 Brazilian solders were killed in Iraq.

To everyone's amazement, all the color drained from the President's face,
 he put his head in his hands and began to sweat profusely. 
 Then he collapsed onto his desk, head in hands, visibly shaken, almost in tears.












Finally, he composed himself and asked, "Duh.......just exactly how many is a Brazilian?"

 [smilie=a_chuckle.gif] *


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

^ ZZZZZZZZZ
President Bashing

It's funny's brother...Not Funny


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

May I add you have the right to post such jokes. The Constitution allows it, my 2 Sons serving in the Army help protect the right.

It does not protect such jokes as being seen as not funny and insulting to me and maybe some others.

We have EVERY other Nation busting on the US, we have the Dems busting on the US and we have some Republicans busting on the US and our President. Do we really need BBQ'rs doing it too?

If mentioning Jesus is all but banned where does President bashing stand?

Just asking cus I have some wicked Hillary images an jokes ready.
 :twisted:


----------



## bknox (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

bknox said:
			
		

>



I know I get in trouble again for my beliefs and thoughts.
So be it.
lol

EDIT: Sorry to jack this thread guys. I guess I could have emailed or PM'd Greg with my Complaint but I'm not afraid of posting my opinions in Public with my Real Name.

peace


----------



## Bbq Bubba (Sep 5, 2007)

Bring on the Hillary joke's 8)


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 5, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> ...and that typically takes place in the General Discussion section where it belongs....



I hate to quote myself...

General Discussion is the place to take up political and religious posts should you feel the need...and I highly discourage both!

Also let this show that you can/will be challenged on these views at any given time.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 5, 2007)

Bbq Bubba said:
			
		

> Bring on the Hillary joke's 8)



I'll second that.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Sep 5, 2007)

1.  Robert Gates is the Secretary of Defense.  Donald Rumsfield was fired/resigned shortly following the 2006 elections.  Brazil was never a member of the "Coalition of the Willing."  Defense is not spelled with a "c."

2.  "Busting" on President Bush or any president is not "busting" on the United States.   It is every American's privilege to complain about  or poke fun of the elected leadership.  Those who deem such comments unpatriotic not only do not understand what it means to be an American, they forget their own remarks made during some other administration.    

3.  Making fun of President Bush's dysfunctional relationship with the English language is widely appreciated and not particularly partisan.  It is a common theme of  comedians as well as those who merely think they are funny from all parts of the political spectrum.  

4.  Considering the innate tragedy as well as the strong feelings engendered, jokes about the war are probably best left to trained professionals.   

5.  I agree with Mike.  There is nothing funny about President Bush.  

Rich


----------



## Rag1 (Sep 5, 2007)

When the bad guys are coming, you don't crap on the guy in the foxhole with you. You support each other and fight together. Later, when the smoke clears and you are cleaning weapons, you can tell your foxhole buddy he can't shot worth a crap and his arm pits stink. But when the bad guys are coming you stick together....... and, the bad guys are in fact coming, now!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

> But when the bad guys are coming you stick together....... and, the bad guys are in fact coming, now!!!!



TRUE DAT!!!!!!!


----------



## Bbq Bubba (Sep 5, 2007)

Hillary jokes???


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 5, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> Rag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He didn't get anyone in a fox hole -- all volunteer military..


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 5, 2007)

boar_d_laze said:
			
		

> 1.  Robert Gates is the Secretary of Defense.  Donald Rumsfield was fired/resigned shortly following the 2006 elections.  Brazil was never a member of the "Coalition of the Willing."  Defense is not spelled with a "c."
> 
> 2.  "Busting" on President Bush or any president is not "busting" on the United States.   It is every American's privilege to complain about  or poke fun of the elected leadership.  Those who deem such comments unpatriotic not only do not understand what it means to be an American, they forget their own remarks made during some other administration.
> 
> ...




A fu*@ing men.  That's an old joke that could easily be applied to any public figure, Bill Clinton, either George Bush, Reagan, Carter.  If you don't get the humor, ignore it.

I'll resign my moderator status at this point to say if you can't have a
sense of humor, you need to keep your political opinions off this board.
I don't speak for Greg, but I know something funny when I see it,
and anyone who thinks free speech is "not supporting the troops"
is an idiot.  Sorry guys, I'm sick of the "you're with me or you're against
America" routine.  

You're on a bbq board...you might learn that differences of opinions 
can be a good thing.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 6, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> [quote="boar_d_laze":3os388yo]1.  Robert Gates is the Secretary of Defense.  Donald Rumsfield was fired/resigned shortly following the 2006 elections.  Brazil was never a member of the "Coalition of the Willing."  Defense is not spelled with a "c."
> 
> 2.  "Busting" on President Bush or any president is not "busting" on the United States.   It is every American's privilege to complain about  or poke fun of the elected leadership.  Those who deem such comments unpatriotic not only do not understand what it means to be an American, they forget their own remarks made during some other administration.
> 
> ...




Amen.  That's an old joke that could easily be applied to any public figure, Bill Clinton, either George Bush, Reagan, Carter.  If you don't get the humor, ignore it.

I'll resign my moderator status at this point to say if you can't have a
sense of humor, you need to keep your political opinions off this board.
I don't speak for Greg, but I know something funny when I see it,
and anyone who thinks free speech is "not supporting the troops"
is an idiot.  Sorry guys, I'm sick of the "you're with me or you're against
America" routine.  

You're on a bbq board...you might learn that differences of opinions 
can be a good thing.[/quote:3os388yo]

EXACTLY! Excellent Cappy!


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 6, 2007)

Fire Destroys Bush Presidential Library

WASHINGTON (Reuters) - A tragic fire on Monday destroyed the personal library of President George W. Bush. Both of his books have been lost.

Former Presidential spokesman Ari Fleischer said the president was devastated, as he had not finished coloring the second one.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Fire Destroys Bush Presidential Library
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - A tragic fire on Monday destroyed the personal library of President George W. Bush. Both of his books have been lost.
> 
> Former Presidential spokesman Ari Fleischer said the president was devastated, as he had not finished coloring the second one.



And you're a Mod here?
A thread gets a little heated and instead of defussing it you throw fuel to the fire just to be a jerk.

What's up with that?
 :?: 

peace


----------



## DaleP (Sep 6, 2007)

Politics and bbq boards dont mix.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 6, 2007)

Politics Religion and BBQ boards…and other hot button issues….if you want to argue about politics find a political forum to do so…if you want to spread the good work likewise…..if you want to talk Q this is the place…if you can’t take a joke…find a different BBQ forum...one that doesn’t allow jokes.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 6, 2007)

DaleP said:
			
		

> Politics and bbq boards dont mix.



Funny, I heard someone say that not to long ago! :roll:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 6, 2007)

Would someone please send me the popcorn emoticon?  This is gonna be funnier than watching a retard eat hot wings!


----------



## DaleP (Sep 6, 2007)

We all need to get together and wrastle. Im up for it. Ill bring my 13 year old who was 4th in the 185 pound Kentucky state championship.


----------



## bknox (Sep 6, 2007)

Mike, in all respect for your views, as I share many of them....

Lets take a trip back to the Clinton White House

Bill Clinton is getting off the Presidential helicopter and he has an Arkansas Razorback hog under his arm. The first Marine at the bottom of the stairs tell President Clinton "That is a fine hog Sir!"

President Clinton tells him "This is a pure bred Arkansas Razorback, I got it for Hillary."

The Marine replies "Good trade Sir!"


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Sep 6, 2007)

*Mike....although I could go round and round about politics with you....I won't.

 The joke was just that......A JOKE!

As I believe Cappy ??  said....it could be said about ANY official or anyone else for that matter!..............
Brazilian...bazillion...har har...get it?

My own daughter, several close relatives and friends are also in military right now, 
and I stand behind THEM 110%..... 
but that does not mean I have to like our current Prez.

You my friend take life much MUCH too serious to take offense to such a meaningless joke.

Besides.......I can poke fun........I didn't vote for him  ...I didn't vote for anyone that election. :P 

If you didn't like my joke.........
then I really don't know what to tell you except I'm glad you're happy with him!  :damnfunny  [smilie=pope.gif]  *

*A great man once said:

   "...anyone who thinks free speech is "not supporting the troops" 
is an idiot. Sorry guys, I'm sick of the "you're with me or you're against 
America" routine. "*


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 6, 2007)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> *Mike....although I could go round and round about politics with you....I won't.
> 
> The joke was just that......A JOKE!
> 
> ...



Joe, our political views vary, but other than that I agree with everything else you've said, except the part about "you can poke fun cause you didn't vote".  If you don't vote, you don't have the right to bitch about the administration or problems you think they've caused!  So get out and vote this go around, regardless of the party you decide to vote for!  THEN AND ONLY THEN DO YOU HAVE THE RIGHT TO BITCH ABOUT THEM!!


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Sep 6, 2007)

*Larry what I meant was..."I didn't vote for anyone" that was elected that term...sorry for the misunderstanding.

I ain't never missin a chance to cast my vote...no matter if I fell into the minority or not.*


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 6, 2007)

My post can beat up your post.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> My post can beat up your post.



My posts cause more trouble.
 :roll:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 6, 2007)

And my post can DELET your posts.      Lets get over this topic and move onto more important things.  Anyone cooking today?


----------



## bknox (Sep 6, 2007)

I gonna make some hot wings.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 6, 2007)

bknox said:
			
		

> I gonna make some hot wings.


Right wing or left


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## bknox (Sep 6, 2007)

Gonna make both to see whick one leaves the worse taste in my mouth.  

Mike, with a different caption that guy could be administrating CPR to that horse. [smilie=a_holyshit.gif]  Aren' t you do to go to Carolina soon?


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

I leave Sat morning for Carolina.
Tracking that Atlantic Storm now.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 6, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> bknox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See now I thought that was funny


----------



## bknox (Sep 6, 2007)

I hope the weather plays nice for you.

Have to run, my need to pay bills just out weighed my desire to goof off.


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm making grilled ribeyes marinated in that bock and brown sugar stuff...!   
_________________


----------



## DaleP (Sep 6, 2007)

Porter Houses tonight before the Cards play. Gonna try Wolfe Rub Bold on them for the first time. It has been good on everything else so I figure why not. I usually dont put anything on steaks other than S/P but Im addicted. 

I sure am glad I didnt have to sic my 13 yr old on you boys!  :P


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 6, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> bknox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :ROFL  :ROFL  :ROFL  :ROFL  :ROFL


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 6, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was. I LOL'ed


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 6, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> bknox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't care WHO YOU ARE!  THAT'S FUNNY!!!


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 6, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, that was a good one for sure... I love all wings...at least try to...


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 6, 2007)

Mike Hedrick said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sooooooooooo.....


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 6, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Mike Hedrick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Did you superglue your cat like that? Shame on you!!!! I'm the local president of S.Texas P.e.t.a.....j/k My dog likes that pic..


----------



## bknox (Sep 6, 2007)

A dyslexic walks into a bra.  

Sorry back to work.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 6, 2007)

bknox said:
			
		

> A dyslexic walks into a bra.
> 
> Sorry back to work.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Mike Hedrick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm a Pirate. We sometimes cause Chaos.
Not one of ya'll is mean enough to run this Carolina boy off.
I had a leg ripped from my body while wide awake. What do I care about fat bbq're talking tough from behind their monitor? Nothing.

lol
I live I Que and therefore I post.


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 6, 2007)

Mike Hedrick said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm a Pirate. We sometimes cause Chaos.
Not one of ya'll is mean enough to run this Carolina boy off.
I had a leg ripped from my body while wide awake. What do I care about fat bbq're talking tough from behind their monitor? Nothing.

lol
I live I Que and therefore I post.[/quote:1c9jootg] Fat=BBQ freak... Can you tell?


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

I bet there ain't a handful of skinny cooks on this site.
You ever seen pictures these guys post of themselves and get tgethers?
lol


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 6, 2007)

Mike Hedrick said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm a Pirate. We sometimes cause Chaos.
Not one of ya'll is mean enough to run this Carolina boy off.
I had a leg ripped from my body while wide awake. *What do I care about fat bbq're talking tough from behind their monitor?* Nothing.

lol
I live I Que and therefore I post.[/quote:3m8fnqs6]

What Psalm is that from?  What type of religous persons calls someone a fat cowardly bbq'er?


----------



## wittdog (Sep 6, 2007)

I got this big eating my own cooking......


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 6, 2007)

almost to page 5....and that usually means something...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 6, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> almost to page 5....and that usually means something...



Greg, put the key away for now.........and let "Jesus take the wheel"


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 6, 2007)

Anyone taking bets on how long it takes him to join Sledneck?


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

The word Fat is not a curse word. I see you are about to ramp up the Christian Bashing. If I can't talk about Jesus in a positive way you should not be allowed to speak of my Faith in an insulting way.

Ya'll are amazing and so very disappointing.

I'll just turn the other cheek and let you continue. It's not me you'll answer too. Clearly you don't like me and lost any respect I had for you Mr. Wolfe.

peace and prayers
mike
<><


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 6, 2007)

But we are fat!!! Who freakin cares !!! Right JB.. It took along time to get like this... I won't be making any videos with my shirt off though... 




[smilie=eek2.gif]


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 6, 2007)

Mike Hedrick said:
			
		

> The word Fat is not a curse word. I see you are about to ramp up the Christian Bashing. If I can't talk about Jesus in a positive way you should not be allowed to speak of my Faith in an insulting way.
> 
> Ya'll are amazing and so very disappointing.
> 
> ...



Mike,
      I'm simply giving it back to you brother.  I did not bash you or your faith, I simply stated you calling someone "fat" and saying they're "hiding" behind (as in being a coward) a keyboard is insulting to whomever you are directing it too.  That is out right against any "Christians" belief or vocabulary that I know of.  I respect you for you beliefs, but you can't call yourself a Christian and insult people.  I respect your beliefs, but I don't like it jammed down my throat all the time with Religious Sayings, fish pictures, etc.  

I never once said I didn't like you, if I did show me the post.  You are making an assumption, not stating a fact.  I'm also sorry to hear that you've lost what little respect you had for me.  Not sure what else to say!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

Whatever dewd.
I now see how you are and what yer about.

Raffle off that long winded post above too cus it's inccorect and worthless to me.

Oh and I have already forgivin you for the anti-Christian comments and sarcassim, but I'm not the one you insulted.

peace and prayers
<><


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 6, 2007)

Mike Hedrick said:
			
		

> Whatever dewd.
> I now see how you are and what yer about.
> 
> Raffle off that long winded post above too cus it's inccorect and worthless to me.
> ...



Spoken like a true Christian!  

What is exactly is it "that I'm about"?

God Bless you brother!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 6, 2007)

Wait... Did some one call me a fat ass?


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 6, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Wait... Did some one call me a fat ass?


 No, Fat belly I think... [smilie=a_help.gif]


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 6, 2007)

That's hurtful. At least I has a cool keyboard to hide behind.


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 6, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Wait... Did some one call me a fat ass?



No I think if anyone would qualify for that it would be me. 

But on a serious note. Religion and politics are always touchy subjects. Additionally sometimes a forum board does not adequately relay the message that was intended. Hard to be expressive on a keyboard sometimes. 

I am not going to tell you all to get along. But I will tell you all to be respectful.  

Life is too short.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Sep 6, 2007)

Mike Hedrick said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm a Pirate. We sometimes cause Chaos.
Not one of ya'll is mean enough to run this Carolina boy off.
I had a leg ripped from my body while wide awake. What do I care about fat bbq're talking tough from behind their monitor? Nothing.
lol
I live I Que and therefore I post.[/quote:35wxcpzh]

*Aye Karumba! "DEWD".........it's gettin deep [smilie=a_chuckle.gif] .......where's my hip boots?

Peace & Bacon Grease! [smilie=a_fro.gif] 

Can I get an AMEN!!! ??? [smilie=a_angel.gif]  [smilie=a_flyaway.gif] 

P.S.   I'm far from FAT.... but would have no problem getting there if I let my taste buds take over    [smilie=a_happyme.gif] *

*WOW!.. that's a conundrum fer sure!.... A self professed Choas causing name calling Christian Pirate :scratch*


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

Throw a rock into a pack of Dogs and the ones hit always come up yelping. lol

Some here take themselves WAY too seriously.

Nice touch of pile on with larry and the Christian bashing comments too bro.

The attitude towards Christians is amazing. The reality is calling yourself a Christian or a Barbecuer for that matter shows no degree success. Some call themselves BBQ's and can't barely cook while others are more successful at it like Chef Paul Kirk. When I tell you I am a Christian I'm automaticly compared and held up to the standards of a Billy Grahmn. I'm no Billy Grahmn but I am sincere about my faith and am forgiven. I'm not seeking God cus I'm perfect I'm seeking God because I am not.

Some of ya'll are ramping this up to mess with me and to get my goat but you are doing far more.

Enjoy yer fun but remember who you are actually insulting. If it's still funny when you meet the maker then good for you. But I fear for you He won't think it's funny.

peace and prayers
mike
<><


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Sep 6, 2007)

Mike Hedrick said:
			
		

> Throw a rock into a pack of Dogs and the ones hit always come up yelping. lol
> 
> Some here take themselves WAY too seriously.
> 
> ...





			
				Mike Hedrick said:
			
		

> This ham must have a lil hunk of GOLD in it from the price. WooooooowEEEE!
> It's mighty fine eat'n tho and worth every penny.
> 
> I'll be making a short video of stuff going into the box later and will mail Fed/Ex it tomorrow. Why Fed/Ex and not UPS? I'm a Denny Hamlin fan and Everyday is Race Day at Fed/Ex.
> ...



*Can't see anything I've said so far as Christian bashing.... would be kinda foolish being Christian myself!

But I can also see the point of Larry......but if you want to bring the whole ethicalness into everything with throwing stones and yelping and meeting our Savior................

JB has sent me a "food delivery" (at a much needed time I might add) he did it personally and never asked for Kudos on here...I'm pretty sure he's done it with several people here............And JB being the VIDEO KING.... not once have I seen him complain of  costs or Video his shipment to brag of his good deed....( all in advance of said deed to BOOT!)........

I'm done with this thread.......you can have the last word as you are so desperately working for. If I post again about this, it will make me no better then you.*


----------



## DaleP (Sep 6, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> That's hurtful. At least I has a cool keyboard to hide behind.



I might have to skip supper after all this.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 6, 2007)

Mike Hedrick said:
			
		

> Throw a rock into a pack of Dogs and the ones hit always come up yelping. lol
> 
> Some here take themselves WAY too seriously.
> 
> ...



Mike, I promise this will be my last reply to this.  If you take it as insulting, then so be it.  

This is a BBQ Forum. We are all adults.  We all kid and joke and poke fun at one another.  Sometimes it gets out of hand, especially on topics that people are passionate about.  We all believe in something, whether it's religion, foiling our BBQ or putting cold meat on the smoker etc.  We're all going to disagree on stuff.  The world is not perfect.  We're all entitled to our own opinions about whatever we want believe in or do something the way we want to do it.  

I'm not bashing you or your religion, I'm poking fun at you.  Just as people do me with the "Aqua Noggin" jokes, the "fat bastard" jokes, the "wheelchair" jokes, etc.  Some of the members here are close personal friends of mine.  EVERY DAMN ONE of them make fun of me in one way or the other whether I like it or not everyday!  When they stop joking with me is when I will be concerned.  

My point is, I mean this in a nice way..........YOU are taking things said on this board waaaaaaaaaaaay too seriously and just need to lighten up a bit.  I honestly don't think there's an intentionally mean, hurtful person on this board (besides Finney).  I honestly think you're out of line telling us who we're going to be answering to one day "in the end" because of something that is said on this board.  

I'm done, hope you don't take this as a personal bashing or a religous bashing, because it's not.  I'm being honest and trying to calm the waters.  I think we can all agree on one thing, we all love BBQ and are passionate about it!


----------



## DaleP (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice Larry, well said and I got to go now and wipe my eye.
Forgivness feels good.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 6, 2007)

DaleP said:
			
		

> Nice Larry, well said and I got to go now and wipe my eye.
> Forgivness feels good.


I think he was just worried about losing a prospective costumer  (just kidding larry)


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> DaleP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol
Trust me I don't need any of that stuff.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 6, 2007)

*WHO?*


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, I'm glad this thread happened.  I would like to thank everyone for making the point I was trying to make last week in a previous thread.

This is a bbq and grilling forum first and foremost...am I going to not allow topics like this in the future...NO!  Am I going to let it go on for 6 pages...NO!


----------

